# SSH File Sharing on Windows 10



## OmarMza (Oct 9, 2015)

Hello,

I use SSH File Sharing (Bitvise client and server) for long.
About a month ago, it began a problem with random behavior. I installed Windows 10, and apparently after an upgrade, the problems started. But, some times, the SSH File Sharing can work.

The key to use File Sharing is create a rule "netsh interface portproxy add v4tov4
With this rule, which should be found in the File Server is forwarded by the address 10.255.255.1 it is sent by the SSH tunnel to Bitvise server and File Server.
When it works, it is agile and very fast.
For this to work, the LanmanServer service must start manually on demand, after login. This is to allow the system to apply the port forwarding rule from 445 to 44445.
But, Windows starts the LanmanServer service quickly, may be for dependencies.

Setup:

sc config LanmanServer start= demand

netsh interface portproxy add v4tov4 listenaddress=10.255.255.1 listenport=445 connectaddress=10.255.255.1 connectport=44445

Check after Windows starts:

sc query LanmanServer

netstat -an | find ":445 "

Manually start LanmanServer (using programed taks on login):

 c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k netsvcs

But, disabling the task with "svchost.exe -k netsvcs", the service starts anyway.
In one place I found this:
"After putting in the portproxy add commands I had to disable three services: lanmanserver, smb and iphlpsvc, reboot and start iphlpsvc manually and it was fine."
Is this a situation on Windows 10?
Can anyone help me with some technical explanation of what is happening?


----------

